# Patrick says 'don't give up on me'



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrick says 'don't give up on me'*









BURLINGTON, Mass. -- Gov. Deval Patrick, a day after saying he regrets making a phone call to Citigroup on behalf of a struggling lending company on whose board he once served, said "don't give up on me." 
"I will make mistakes, but don't give up on me, because I don't intend to give up on Massachusetts," Patrick said Wednesday morning after an appearance at the Massachusetts High Technology Council annual meeting. 
Patrick urged the public to look past his gaffes, which last month included disclosure of an expensive upgrade of his state car to a Cadillac. 
"It's a four-year term and I have a very ambitious agenda," he said. 
On Tuesday, Patrick said he made a mistake by calling on Feb. 20 Citigroup's Robert Rubin on behalf of ACC Capital Holdings while ACC sought an infusion of cash from Citigroup. 
ACC is the parent company of Ameriquest, a mortgage company that has been accused of predatory lending practices. Patrick resigned from a $360,000-a-year position on ACC's board of directors last May, saying he needed to focus his attention on his gubernatorial campaign. 
Rubin and Patrick worked together in the Clinton presidential administration when Rubin was treasury secretary and Patrick was an assistant attorney general.

Full Story: http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO45405/


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Head meet ass...need we say more?

He's done more gaffes in the last month or so than any administration could ever hope for....so we have four years of this to look forward to?


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

In other words......I am a fuck up and will fuck things up and I want your forgiveness and understanding ahead of time for my fuck ups.

Thanx you.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

I'll be honest when he won I tried remaining optimistic. I thought well maybe he won't be that bad. I was wrong he is far worse than I could have imagined. Can we recall a governor in Mass?


----------



## alphadog1 (Oct 16, 2006)

He keeps on apologizing and blames it on being "new" in politics. Ya, right. Can't wait for the next apology...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*He is just one sorry SOB*


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I gave up on him before he was even in office.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

:L: Ditto.


----------



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> * 'don't give up on me'*


 Too late buddy


----------



## masscopk9 (Jan 20, 2007)

'Together We Can" is now "I'll do what I want!"


----------



## redpara (Jun 7, 2004)

Well...... I hope all of the people who voted him in proud of themselves. The days of "sticking to the party be it right or wrong" have got to come to an end! When will we wake up?

Well, it's kind of fun being a member of the Republican minority (with out representation) in this state....thank you sir, may I have another?


----------

